# Crisp county 06-07



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2006)

Our food plots got put in this weekend. Caught a couple hogs with the dogs.Killed some doves.I didnt get to go but thats what has been reported back to me! We have some SAD DADDY'S on pictures. Man I cant wait.We just got this land last year and its brought back the deer hunting fire to me.Any yall others in the area seen any bigguns??


----------

